# αυτουργός και συναυτουργοί



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2008)

Κάνω μια σύντομη έρευνα για τον αυτουργό και τους βοηθούς του. Μέχρι στιγμής, τα αποτελέσματα είναι τα εξής:

(φυσικός) αυτουργός = (main) perpetrator, principal
συναυτουργός = accomplice, accessory
ηθικός αυτουργός = instigator
άμεσος συνεργός = direct party (in the crime), primary accessory
έμμεσος συνεργός = indirect party, principal in the second degree

Υπάρχει βέβαια και ο συνένοχος.

To πρόβλημα κυρίως υφίσταται στη διάκριση των συναυτουργών από τους συνεργούς. Επίσης, αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο αυτοί οι όροι αλλάζουν ανάλογα με τον κλάδο του δικαίου. Κανείς ιδέες, σχόλια, διορθώσεις, διευκρινίσεις; Είναι λίγο μπάχαλο η υπόθεση...

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,fr,it,nl,sv,&val=318620:cs&page=&hwords=null

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,it,nl,pt,sv,&val=229853:cs&page=&hwords=null

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=396302:cs&page=


----------



## NatCat (Dec 16, 2008)

Δεν προλαβαίνω να γράψω πολλά αλλά μόνο δυο κουβέντες που ίσως βοηθήσουν:

Πρόκειται για νομικές έννοιες, κυριώς του ποινικού δικαίου αν και ενίοτε απαντούν και στις αδικοπραξίες (αστικό δίκαιο).

Εγώ αποδίδω τις αντίστοιχες έννοιες του ελληνικού δικαίου ως εξής:

φυσικός αυτουργός = principal ή actor (το perpetrator σημαίνει απλώς "δράστης")
συναυτουργός = accomplice
ηθικός αυτουργός = instigator (of the principal)
άμεσος συνεργός = direct accessory
έμμεσος συνεργός = simple accessory

Υπάρχει και ο παραυτουργός αλλά αυτός ανήκει στη σφαίρα της θεωρίας και μόνο.

Ποιον εννοείς ως συνένοχο; Αυτό δεν είναι νομική έννοια.

Τα όρια συναυτουργού, άμεσου και έμμεσου συνεργού είναι σαφή (στη θεωρία τουλάχιστον). Η βασική διαφορά είναι ότι ο συναυτουργός έχει κοινή εγκληματική πρόθεση με τον φυσικό αυτουργό (common mens rea and criminal purpose).


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2008)

NatCat said:


> Ποιον εννοείς ως συνένοχο; Αυτό δεν είναι νομική έννοια.



Κυρίως, αυτόν που αναφέρεται ως accomplice, αλλά εφόσον δεν απαντά σε νομικά κείμενα, τόσο το καλύτερο.


NatCat said:


> Τα όρια συναυτουργού, άμεσου και έμμεσου συνεργού είναι σαφή (στη θεωρία τουλάχιστον). Η βασική διαφορά είναι ότι ο συναυτουργός έχει κοινή εγκληματική πρόθεση με τον φυσικό αυτουργό (common mens rea and criminal purpose).



Εκεί είχα κολλήσει. Thank you.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 16, 2008)

Παραθέτω απόσπασμα από το σχετικό άρθρο της Wikipedia, γιατί το βρήκα πολύ διαφωτιστικό:

Accomplice
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

At law, an accomplice is a person who *actively participates *in the commission of a crime, even though they take no part in the actual criminal offense. For example, in a bank robbery, the person who points the gun at the teller and asks for the money is guilty of armed robbery. However, anyone else directly involved in the commission of the crime, such as the lookout or the getaway car driver, is an accomplice, even though in the absence of an underlying offense keeping a lookout or driving a car would not be an offense.

*An accomplice differs from an accessory in that an accomplice is present at the actual crime, and could be prosecuted even if the main criminal (the principal) is not charged or convicted. An accessory is generally not present at the actual crime, *and may be subject to lesser penalties than an accomplice or principal.

In older sources, an accomplice was often referred to as an abettor. This term is not in active use, having been replaced by accomplice.

At law, an accomplice has *the same degree of guilt *as the person he or she is assisting, is subject to prosecution for the same crime, and faces the same criminal penalties. As such, the three accomplices to the bank robbery above can also be found guilty of armed robbery even though only one stole the money.

The fairness of the doctrine that *the accomplice is as guilty as the primary offender *has been discussed many times, particularly in cases of capital crimes. On several occasions, accomplices have been prosecuted for felony murder even though the actual person who committed the murder died at the crime scene or otherwise did not face capital punishment.


----------

